# Wincc flexibel Array-Variable vom Typ String



## Markus (6 Januar 2007)

hallo,

habe es in Wincc Flexible schon geschaft Array Variablen vom typ INT anzulegen.

jetzt habe ich einen DB mit einem Array das aus 50 strings mit jeweils 20 Zeichen besteht.

ich will dieser array variable dann eine index variable geben die ihr sagt welches element sie in einem ausgabefeld anzeigen soll.

geht das?
oder gehen array-variablen nur mit nicht zusammengesetzten datentypen?


mich kotzt es schon seit protool an das man in symbolisten keine stringvariabln machen kann, bei wincc flexible haben die versager es immer noch nicht gebacken gekriegt. die möglichkeiten wären genial...


----------



## volker (6 Januar 2007)

soweit ich weiss geht das nicht.
habe ich auch schon mal probiert.


----------



## Markus (6 Januar 2007)

nagut...
einzeln angelegt und in ne mux variable gepackt... :-(


wie ist das eigentlich mit wünschen für zukünftige versionen von wincc flexible? ich würde mir so sehr wünschen das man in textlisten (bzw. drop down menüs) endlich variablen packen kann...

das wäre zu geil!
an wen wnedet man sich da? an dein zuständigen vertrieb?
oder gibts bei siemens eine zentrale "wünsch dir was" abteilung?


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2007)

Ich red mal von Protool, geht das nicht mit Multiplexvariablen? Damit hol ich aus einem DB je nach Typanwahl die richtigen Strings zur Anzeige des Textes zum Typ. Ist nicht so besonders toll, geht aber.


----------



## Eumel (7 Januar 2007)

*1. Leider fehlt die von Markus gewünschte Funktion*
*in ProTool und in WinCC flex.*

Ich gehen mit meinen Wünschen sogar weiter.

Ich möchte:
*Ein Auswahlfeld, dessen Symbolliste zur Laufzeit änderbar ist.*

Ich will Formatbezeichnungen vom Kunden selbst anlegen und ändern lassen.
Den String für das Format soll dann per Auswahlliste (Pulldown)
selektiert werden. Die Index-Nr der Symbolliste ist die Formatnummer.
Wir haben das bisher ähnlich wie Ralle realisiert, aber das ist sehr aufwändig
und die Adresse für den String muss immer
berechnet werden.
Diese Funktion wäre ideal für das Anlegen von kundenspezifische
Formatparameter.

*2. Ansprechpartner für Wünsche WinCC flex.*
Bisher habe ich nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht.
- Der Customer Support verweisst mich bei Wünschen an den
Vertrieb.
- Der Vertrieb fängt mit den Wünschen nichts an und verweisst
mich den Pilotbetreuer von WinCC flex.
- Der Betreuer winkt ab, da die Roadmap für WinCC flex. für die
nächsten 1-2 Jahren schon geplant ist.
Die Planung bzw. gewünschten Funktionen werden mit ausgewählten Kunden abgestimmt.

*Fazit:*
Siemens hat kein Interesse an unseren Kundenwünschen,
die Entwicklungsgruppe für WinCC flex. wird abgeschirmt gegenüber
Neuwünschen.
Die Projektleiter der Entwicklungsgruppe legen die Ziele mit
Großkunden oder auch ohne diese fest. Außerdem hat Siemens
im moment genug Probleme mit WinCC flex. ihre gesetzen
Zeitplan einzuhalten (Zukunft: Integration von WinCC in WinCC flex.).

Zum Glück gibt es dieses Forum. Laut Siemens benötigen die Kunde
diese gewünschte Funktion nicht.

Gruß Eumel
Think flexible and do it your way


----------

